# Captains seats hard



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

We use the ISrI captains seats of an evenings and while for driving they are fine, however for spending time in of an evening can become uncomfortable, as anyone had these recovered with added padding, I notice on the ISRI web site they do a foam seat insert aimed at taxi drivers. 

Roy


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont know if this will apply to you as my seats were Agutti ones they cost a fortune and were the most uncomfortable hard seats i,ve ever sat on. the seat base was on a piece of wood so i removed it and cut a large hole out of the centre from underneath which i then crisscrossed with upholstery webbing stapled to the wood , the result was brilliant, previously i was numb before we got to Dover after, the journey to Spain was fine.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Our last Frankia had ISRI's and was supplied with a tailored cushion pad for non driving use, they raised the seating position a small amount and also made lounging in them as comfortable as driving.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What about a memory foam cushion

We bought two small pillows which we hated so leave then in the car for the kids to sit on

They would be great , or even buying a memory foam mattress to cut up

Aldi's are very inexpensive

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What about chucking them out and fitting a pair of the captains seats from the new Fiat cab. They are very comftable driving and leisure.

cabby


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all but due to another thread may be changing van, however if we don't I am going to take one of the seats to a local upholsterer and see if he can insert foam or webbing.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

expense Cabby Expence
Aldra


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We have ISRI seats that we find comfortable for driving and when pitched and turned around, I always tilt my seat base back so the front is higher. Put my arms down and my feet are up on the side sofa - bliss. Perhaps if you change the pressure points, you might find them better. 

I have found these seats to be so comfortable, I have been known to drop off during the evening


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310719931...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 I bought this contoured memory foam car seat booster off ebay and it is wonderful for evening use. If I remember correctly, it was £16 inc postage.

Colin


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Thyanks just ordered one, worth a try.

Roy


----------

